# Curing With Table Salt



## BlackParacord (Jul 23, 2012)

I have been researching this, and there seem to be varying opinions on the subject. Can one successfully cure meat with table salt (iodized or non-iodized) alone without the flavor and safety of the finished product being jeopardized??? 

As always, advice is appreciated!


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Thats what I use! Some may not agree with me but I've never had any problems using it.

I prefer non iodized but will use any table salt I have on hand for curing and/or pickling.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Use non iodized cause iodized will give ya a tinney taste.

Otherwise, salt be salt. The difference comes in grain size what ya do have ta take inta consideration. Table salt be much smaller grain size then say kosher, so ya use less table salt then kosher cause the table salt don't have as much air round the grains as would kosher an so forth.


----------

